# AAA dinner show special @ Dixieland Stampede...



## frenchieinme (Oct 31, 2007)

For those of you traveling to Orlando in Nov & Dec, AAA is offering a Dolly Parton Dixieland Stampede special.  Reg price for adults is $49.99 and children $22.99.  AAA is offering $20 & $6 off respectively making the final special price for adults $29.99 and kids $16.99.  Not bad when you think of it.

Just thought you might want to know.  

frenchieinme


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info! We decided to just stick with Arabian Knights this time , using the Spirit Airlines BOGO deal. But my MIL is going with friends in a few weeks to Dixie Stampede and I'll tell her about this savings.


----------



## jolie (Oct 31, 2007)

*Don't miss Dixie Stampede*

 While we were in Gatlinburg several years ago, we attended the Dixie Stampede.  It is a MUST DO!!!!! It a wonderful experience. And at that price that is a STEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We would definently do it again at any price.


----------



## frenchieinme (Oct 31, 2007)

jlwquilter said:


> Thanks for the info! We decided to just stick with Arabian Knights this time , using the Spirit Airlines BOGO deal. But my MIL is going with friends in a few weeks to Dixie Stampede and I'll tell her about this savings.



With restaurant.com Arabian Knights is 50% off regualr price.  FYI

frenchieinme


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 31, 2007)

I saw that mentioned on the other thread but when I went to restaurant.com (which I've used before) I got confused. I now think I was maybe in the wrong area..?? I was in the area where you use the code and get X% off (right now it's 70% off) a $25 certificate...which obviously is a better deal than 50% off BUT is limited to one per party. And doesn't cover the entire cost of the meal ticket anyway.

If someone can point me where the 50% off for Arabian Knights is I'd appreciate it. As we need 3 adults and one child, getting the 50% off each vs. the BOGO is a bigger savings.


----------



## sandcastles (Oct 31, 2007)

Do you have to buy your tickets at AAA in advance or can you show your card at Dixie Stampede when you buy your tickets?


----------



## frenchieinme (Oct 31, 2007)

sandcastles said:


> Do you have to buy your tickets at AAA in advance or can you show your card at Dixie Stampede when you buy your tickets?



This is a AAA promotion not a Dixieland Stampede promotion.  They work together but all is done thru AAA south.  The way is was done last year when we purchased tickets is we called AAA and made sure the promo was still active.  We went to the AAA main office in Kissemee and they gave us vouchers which we turned in at Dixieland Stampede after having made reservations thru AAA.

The only fly in the ointment is you need to purchase tickets for dates in which availability exists.  It is the same risk you run coming off the street at Dixieland Stampede and expect to purchase tickets.  If they are sold out for the show or shows on the dates you want, you are out of luck.  In reality the chances of their being sold out is pretty slim.  AAA checks availability before selling you the tickets anyways.

frenchieinme


----------



## sandcastles (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks.  We are leaving Saturday for Orlando.  We'll be there for 12 days.  Went to Dixieland Stampede a couple of years ago and really enjoyed it.


----------

